# How in the world can porcelin tile be so hard



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

Of all the bath remodels we've done I've never come across this problem and it's got me stumped.

Shower tile is porcelin, hard/dense stuff. Went to put the shower curtain rod up and couldn't get thru the stuff. Bought me a glass/tile bit and it burnt up before the 1st of 4 holes were drilled. Got me out a tapcon bit and was unsuccessful there too.

Is there a magic bit or method I'm missing here?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Diamond.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW5572-4-Inch-Diamond-Drill/dp/B000VR7E60


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

I was wondering if that was the route. Burnt up the spade looking bit in no time - thank ya


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Diamond hole bit. Keep a wet sponge handy to cool it or you'll kill the bit.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

EthanB said:


> Diamond hole bit. Keep a wet sponge handy to cool it or you'll kill the bit.


Yep..or a small spray bottle works well too.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Or drill into an ice cube, packs the hollow, melts to cool the bit.

Tom


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Or drill into an ice cube, packs the hollow, melts to cool the bit.
> 
> Tom


Yes!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RUBI makes a kit that has a cup that gets adhered to the tile, filled with water and also comes with two didn't diamond bits.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Diamond bit generally twice the size of the fastener for expansion, and keep her wet... :thumbsup:


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Diamond bit generally twice the size of the fastener for expansion, and keep her wet... :thumbsup:


Yep drilled them today, took about 30 sec a hole - thanks everyone


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Put in 18 boxes of porelinn yesterday that we ripped from 18X18 to 9 X18 with a 1/8" groutline.Was a nightmare but turned out good.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Diamond hole bit. Keep a wet sponge handy to cool it or you'll kill the bit.



I only have the glass bits, acorn style, along with carbide for some applications, a couple of wet core drilling bits.
I saw the dewalt posted above and all are saying use water. Well this is silly, are there any Diamond Drill Bits made for dry drilling yet?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I only have the glass bits, acorn style, along with carbide for some applications, a couple of wet core drilling bits.
> I saw the dewalt posted above and all are saying use water. Well this is silly, are there any Diamond Drill Bits made for dry drilling yet?


Heat is metals enemy.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

That capsule was 4k degrees entering the atmosphere, I see the router type diamond bits.but no drill bits. Oil rig drilling equipment uses Poly Crystalline Diamond bits.
I also have never found 1/8" SDS hammer drill bit(carbide) smallest is 5/32"?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I'ver looked for 1/8" SDS bits, found none. Best I could come up with were the Bosch Blue Granite hammer drill bits.

Tom


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I only have the glass bits, acorn style, along with carbide for some applications, a couple of wet core drilling bits.
> I saw the dewalt posted above and all are saying use water. Well this is silly, are there any Diamond Drill Bits made for dry drilling yet?


You can use them for dry drilling but they'll heat up too much, unlike a dry blade there's never a time where any part of the drill bit isn't generating heat so it can't cool down at all.

I don't really wet drill. I just keep a damp sponge or cup of water handy and tap the bit on it every 5-10 seconds to keep the bit from getting too hot. I used to try to keep them really wet but they still seem to hold up pretty well this way and I don't have dirty water running all over the place.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

EthanB said:


> You can use them for dry drilling but they'll heat up too much, unlike a dry blade there's never a time where any part of the drill bit isn't generating heat so it can't cool down at all.
> 
> I don't really wet drill. I just keep a damp sponge or cup of water handy and tap the bit on it every 5-10 seconds to keep the bit from getting too hot. I used to try to keep them really wet but they still seem to hold up pretty well this way and I don't have dirty water running all over the place.


I bought a couple of sets that included a water reservoir. They actually work quite well at containing the water.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Get it started into the tile so it doesnt walk, and then spritz with a spray bottle to keep it cool.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

So cracking- do you think a tile could crack from heat? And also pressure applied? And tile not set correctly being a bit hollow behind it.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I poke the bit through a wet sponge---press the sponge to keep the bit wet.


----------

